# SA Merckx ready to roll



## waydownsouth (Dec 30, 2006)

Some of the SA Merckx frames made it all the way to New Zealand and it was only when searching for more info on the frames that I became aware of this forum. Anyway, tonight we completed the initial build on a 58cm Arcobaleno. I say initial build because in due course the A-head stem, the seatpost and the wheelset will be replaced with more appropriate parts. When the build is complete in it's final form I will post some better pictures but I thought a quick snap posted before tomorrows inaugural ride would be appropriate. A quick comment after a short session on the wind trainer to dial in fit: it feels very stout at the BB, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, that's a handsome machine indeed - even with Rashid's fork-matching problems I'm glad I was able to obtain an Arco, too. Obviously the steerer tube on your fork wasn't too short, so I assume it was the correct size and didn't have to be cut, right? Can't wait for your ride report!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

waydownsouth said:


> Some of the SA Merckx frames made it all the way to New Zealand and it was only when searching for more info on the frames that I became aware of this forum. Anyway, tonight we completed the initial build on a 58cm Arcobaleno. I say initial build because in due course the A-head stem, the seatpost and the wheelset will be replaced with more appropriate parts. When the build is complete in it's final form I will post some better pictures but I thought a quick snap posted before tomorrows inaugural ride would be appropriate. A quick comment after a short session on the wind trainer to dial in fit: it feels very stout at the BB, very nice. :thumbsup:


You're stoked.. What a beautiful machine, glad to hear about the "stout" BB description. At 200 lbs, I need a stiff BB. The chain stay bridge feature should bolster the overall BB stiffness as well, especially when hammering out of the saddle.


----------

